# baby Guinea pigs very sweet



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

i have 4 baby guinea pigs for sale ready now. £10.00 each im in Manchester/Rochdale area

this is mum










this is dad


















baby 1










baby 2










baby 3 










baby 4










this is the mum to the second litter, same dad which will be ready in 3 weeks










and the babies



















thanks

Tom


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Do u know what breed mum 1 is???

Also do u know sexs of babies???

I love baby guinea pigs!!! Some stunning babies :flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

aw they are so cute :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Have to agree - they are quite the cutest little critters! :flrt:


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

LauraandLee said:


> Do u know what breed mum 1 is???
> 
> Also do u know sexs of babies???
> 
> I love baby guinea pigs!!! Some stunning babies :flrt:


 
the 2 mums are both purouvian and dad is purouvian x abbisianian.
ll the babies ready now are female,not sure about younger ones

Tom


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Both mums look to be Texels rather than Pervian . 

A peruvians fur is long and straight coated, and grows over the head. A texel is a long coated rex, which causes the curling.

Lovely Guineas by the way!


----------



## crestiegirl (Aug 2, 2009)

mattm said:


> Both mums look to be Texels rather than Pervian .
> 
> A peruvians fur is long and straight coated, and grows over the head. A texel is a long coated rex, which causes the curling.
> 
> Lovely Guineas by the way!


i was thinking the same thing,there is a peruvian there but one of them looks like a texel.What do i know lol i breed amercian cresteds!


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

is anybody interested? they are so cute and need good homes to go to : victory:


----------



## GECKO=] (Apr 5, 2009)

Love babie four


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

both mom`s are texels, but not very curly ones,

the dad looks like a abbysinian x sheltie or something similar, definatly not peruvian, as he would have a rosette on either hip which would make his hair grow forwards over his head.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

try posting them in the classifieds, or get a mod to move it for you.


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks everyone, i have had a look at all the breed mentioned, i would def agree that they were texels, there hair is really curly and slightly wirery, and dad has the rossetts and soft long fur like sheltie poss peruvian, the baby in second lot in the middle sadly died, but all the others are doing great, all still avialble all the top 4 babies are female.

this is listed in the classifieds section but was really posting in here to show the stunning little babies:2thumb:

thanks

Tom


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWWW I want I want I want (stamps feet and throws toys out of pram):lol2: Damn shame I cant have them, I live in a 1st floor flat with 3 cats and several frogs, plus my current g-pigs are living with my mum and dads
(looks longingly at the houses around......Wish I could afford a house!!!!)


----------



## Gilly&Barber (Nov 26, 2009)

*Guinea Pigs*

I was just wondering if your baby guinea pigs were still up for sale and if so how old are they now? .. I am mainly interested in baby picture 1 and 3. Please contact me by email as soon as possible, [email protected]

Thank you
Emma


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Why are you so far??!!! Im in love :flrt::flrt: couldnt drive 200 miles for a guinea pig tho.... could i...! :mf_dribble:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

OMG the tiny babies the one on the left is adorable !! xx


----------



## ZooCity (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi, I'm looking for a pair of female guinea pigs for my daughter's birthday at the end of the month. Do you have any available? Thanx.


----------



## bunnylover12 (Jun 1, 2013)

*I really want one of these if you have a female*

I really want some of these if you live in Rochdale


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

FOR SALE 2009!!! Lol.


----------

